# Feedback or guidance on my DIY cold smoker



## phobic (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello! I built my first wooden cold smoking box, and I'd appreciate some guidance on next steps. Currently my smoke source is the Amaze'n Pellet Tube, and the smoke vents out of the gap above the door.

Eventually I'd like to get to a full setup with smoke generated externally and piped into the box, but I'm struggling to understand what exactly makes for best quality/flavour smoke and optimal airflow.

On my hot smoking grill I understand the principle of thin blue smoke, but since I built this myself I'm not sure where to go next:

- Should I add some kind of air intake? If so, how can I determine what is optimal? 

- Should I add a chimney? If so, would it work best on the top or side? Also, I've seen pictures of very tall chimneys, would that be beneficial here?

- Are pellets okay as a smoke source, or should I be using wood chips? Eventually I'll be able to use a fire with wood chunks, but in the meantime which would be the best smoke source?

Any other suggestions greatly appreciated!

Box dimensions: 48" tall, 30" wide, 15" deep.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice looking box.  As far as your flow questions, I can't really help, however, you may be able to glean some information from the offset smoker build calculations.

JC


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 23, 2019)

nice looking build, yeah I think I would put a chimney on top, but's that's me. the longer the chimney the more draw you will have, maybe daveomak will be around he seems to be very knowledgeable with builds. good luck


----------

